# ICU Nursing in Abu Dhabi



## mezzy1147 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi there,

I'm looking to see who out there is working in a similar area as me and what salary they are getting. I have had a look around online, but finding it hard to get accurate information. I have interviewed with a large hospital located in Abu Dhabi and been offered a position, salary has not been mentioned yet.

ICU Nurse (from Australia) with some post graduate education in ICU nursing as well as ALS etc..
I currently get ~AU$85-90,000 (per year) including shift penalties etc

Is it comparable in the UAE?
Have people negotiated their salary successfully? 

Curious to know...


----------



## NurseRosie (Jan 16, 2018)

*ICU nursing Abu Dhabi*

Hi, do you mind me asking which hospital you have applied to?
I have applied to the Cleveland clinic and I am currently waiting to find out if I have an interview. I applied back at the start of December. My contract finishes on my flat in England at the end of June so I'm just trying to determine how long everything takes.

Thanks,
Rosie


----------



## mezzy1147 (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes I have a position at CCAD..

A number have people have seen this thread, but no replies yet from people over there..


----------

